# Loss of network connection in the VirtualBox guest WinXP after upgrading to 11.1



## walik55 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hello all!
I use FreeBSD computer as a host for VirtualBox and guest WinXP. After FreeBSD upgrading to 11.1, my guest system lost the network connection. When I returned the kernel back to 11.0, the network connection in the guest system was  restored. I installed on a clean HDD FreeBSD 11.1, X Window and VirtualBox from the packages. Then I imported my guest WinXp into VirtualBox. The result is similar, the network in the guest system does not work.
Did not anyone have a similar problem?
Sorry for bad english


----------



## SirDice (Jul 28, 2017)

Make sure to update your ports/packages too. The VirtualBox kernel modules are depending on the exact kernel version. This may be the cause, modules built for 11.0 may fail to load on 11.1.


----------



## walik55 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks for the answer!
Most likely you are right.
But in the first post I described the experiment on installing FreeBSD 11.1 and VirtualBox on a clean hard disk. System and package of the VirtualBox were taken from the official repository assigned by default when FreeBSD installed. Near time I plan to check out the VirtualBox by install it  from ports. Good luck!


----------



## walik55 (Jul 31, 2017)

After recompilation virtualbox-ose-kmod from ports the problem was solved. 
Once again many thanks


----------



## dave (Aug 19, 2017)

I had the same problem with FreeBSD guests after upgrading the host to 11.1-RELEASE.  I installed sources at /usr/src and then compiled virtualbox-ose-kmod from ports.  After compiling the port, things went back to normal.


----------

